# Fresh Catch



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Instead of studying like I should be I went Rainbow trout fishing....Limited out (3) in about 2.5hrs.... Dinner is served.










Dinner is served.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice catch there.. sometimes you need to be by the river to reset yourself.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice catch, man. Looks like you have a bounty of meat there.

Can't remember the last time I went fishing. My boy needs another couple of years and then I should be able take him.


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Really nice catch!!! They look like some tasty fish. I can't wait to get out this weekend and do a little fishin myself.

:tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

:dr Nice catch Jeremy!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I cant eat fish:sb 
Enjoy your meal


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice catch there.

Little lemon and ...:dr


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I love to fish.


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice catch :tu Did you use a line and worms or anything special? Fresh water fishing is a great way to relax.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Looks good there! I love fish but don't go fishing myself - don't get drunk enough too.

:ss 


Ron


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice, bucket.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

damnit, now I'm hungry. And jealous.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Way to go!!! :tu 

I'll be out trout fishing this time next Wednesday, continuing on Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!!! :ss


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice Catch!!!

I'm Wishin' I wuz Fishin!!!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

So you ate them sashimi style? :r 

That's a heck of a plate of filets!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking fish there! :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Got some new ones:





































cant get the pic bigger.....annoying


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Man its been to long since the last time I went fishing.. here you cant just go out and throw a line in the water.. sucks..


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> Got some new ones:
> 
> cant get the pic bigger.....annoying


I'm more than a little jealous, love that rainbow trout.


----------

